# Cree Q3 5A or Q4 5B



## ImGeo (May 17, 2009)

*Which LED should I get to mod my flashlight, the Q3 5A or Q4 5B?*

They're both considered neutral, and I'm sure the lumens should be about the same. I'm mostly considering the color rendition outdoors (and because I'm unhappy with my Q5 WC from DX, which looks awfully pinkish pale).

Also, where can I get the Q3 5A? (Q4 5B is available here for $11.25 link )


----------



## jenskh (May 17, 2009)

I have Q2 A5 and Q4 B5, and I can hardly notice any difference. Both are very nice. You can get several tints including Q3 A5 from www.cutter.com.au


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (May 17, 2009)

I've been looking for a Q4 5B beamshot. Perhaps one will turn up soon? I can say from my experience with Q3 5A that it is a very nice tint, although a smidgen too pinkish for my tastes.


----------



## ImGeo (May 17, 2009)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> Perhaps one will turn up soon? I can say from my experience with Q3 5A that it is a very nice tint, although...


This color scale might help:
http://img170.imageshack.us/img170/2269/creexlampnwwfullix9.jpg

ps. I like your sig "...and the diode multiplied and grew in brightness. And God saw that it was good."


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (May 17, 2009)

ImGeo said:


> This color scale might help:
> http://img170.imageshack.us/img170/2269/creexlampnwwfullix9.jpg
> 
> ps. I like your sig "...and the diode multiplied and grew in brightness. And God saw that it was good."



Thank's! 

Yep, I am familiar with the flux chart. But, it can't beat a bona fide beamshot.  Don't get me wrong, I like 5A very much, but there are times when I wish there was less red and a bit more yellow. I feel very strongly a 5B Q4 is in my future...

I would say, as per the flux chart, if you like things *ever so slightly* more reddish, go for 5A. If you like things *ever so slightly* more yellow, go for 5B.


----------



## WadeF (May 17, 2009)

I have some Q3 5A's and I just got a Q4 5B and I love it. The tint has less pink (rosey) in it. It has a bit more output as well. I compared my Q3 5A and Q4 5B Dereelight pills side by side and I found the Q4 to have about 10-15% more output in a bounce test. Well, the bounce reading was 10-15% higher, so whatever that means. 

I'll go take some beam shots right now.


----------



## WadeF (May 17, 2009)

Okay, here is a quick shot. Q3 5A on left, Q4 5B on right:





Camera info:

Camera: SONY
Model: DSC-P200
ISO: 100
Exposure: 1/80 sec
Aperture: 5.6
WB: Daylight


----------



## ImGeo (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for the beamshot! Helps a lot.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Jun 13, 2009)

Thank you for the beamshot, WadeF!


----------



## Wiggle (Jun 13, 2009)

My beamshot comparison in sig has Q3 5A vs Q4 5B near bottom of first page. They're close, I'd say slightly prefer the more red tint of the 5A vs the more yellow of 5B, both are a big improvement over cooler tints though. Note in those pics that the Q4 is being driven a bit easier than the Q3.


----------



## trailstoride (Jun 13, 2009)

I would love to see a beam shot comparison of 5A, 5B and 5C. I just bought a L-Mini II with a Q3-5C and really like the tint and how it looks inside and outside.


----------



## DM51 (Jun 13, 2009)

This belongs in LED, rather than LED Flashlights, so I'm moving it there now.


----------



## Illum (Aug 19, 2009)

WadeF, can you tell us where did you manage to locate a Q4 5B?
I need one to upgrade a P4 emitter :thanks:


----------



## mudman cj (Aug 19, 2009)

The Dereelight distributor (FlashCrazy) had a small number of them for sale, but has been out for a while now. The only way to get one that I know of is to purchase a Dereelight module and remove the LED from it. If anyone knows another way to get one then please share!


----------



## xenonk (Aug 20, 2009)

Dereelight was offering Q4 5B as a free upgrade from Q3 5A for a while. I got one of their drop-ins and wish I had gotten at least another pill before they ran out. I really like that mild yellow tint.


----------

